# Gutted, probably have to sell our frankia



## 888dee (Feb 12, 2010)

Mrs Dee basically hasn't been comfortable in our MH since it was broken into tail end of last summer, in truth I've only managed to get her out 2 nights in it since 

I do understand where she's coming from so after several months I think I'm gonna give in and sell our bus  

really not sure what it might be worth though so I welcome your thoughts, 

6 berth Peugeot/Frankia A730RD, well equipped, all the usual toys but with the addition of a flip down tv with DVD/tuner in the rear, it'll have a fresh mot, will be serviced, has had loads of new bits fitted/overhauled in line with it's age and is in decent condition for it's age/mileage....

what do you think?







http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/show-us-your-van-motorhome/6323-dees-92-frankia.html

also wonder where is the best place to advertise?


----------



## coventrycraig (Feb 12, 2010)

If its any good to you, I sold my kontiki the other day. Through Ebay.

Its not a bad time to sell. Set a realistic buy it now and do the deal before the aution ends avoiding silly fees.

all the best

Craig


----------



## cipro (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry to read your mishap won't go any further 

To sell your van loads of INTERNET sites and some are free
Mags offer companies to call to your home and give prices perhaps 
you could start there, because that would be the lowest price as for resale they need to make a prophet.

auto trader do a motorhome section and you can do it on line

all the best in what you decide..............


----------



## Belgian (Feb 12, 2010)

*Don't give up !*

Sorry to hear about your misfortune 888dee,
Friends of ours had to overcome the same trauma after a break-in and personal harrassement in Spain. It toke them some years to get over it. But they didn't give up nor sold their van. It was a rather long process of buiding up enough confidence to go on again. But they did; and now they are happy wilding again. Don't sell, you have a nice van. Later you'll feel sorry you put it on the market. Confidence and mutual support and you'll succeed. 
Don't give up; it isn't worth it 
You shall overcome


----------



## runnach (Feb 12, 2010)

I am sorry to read of your story, Sadly if and when the culprits are caught no consideration is given to the fact your wife has negative impressions and it shouldnt be that way.

Perhaps you can mix a few days on a cl and perhaps visit a meet here and there to help restore her confidence eg the Scotland job this weekend or the Leek meet realisitically.

I am always saddened that people leave the 'movement' because of a negative experience.

I full time and only had one skirmish but my pal sorted it and that is in two years.the reality is I could reasonably expect the same negative experience in bricks and mortar.

I know it is easy to say dont let what happened colour your perception, you have been unlucky thats all ,,,no more or less than a house dweller.

Hopefully you will both see this and ignore the idiots and do what you originally wanted to do in respect of you motorhome 

Channa


----------



## 888dee (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for you kind words guys but alas on this occasion the scum have won 

We will likely return to the fold but it won't be this year and I really can't see the point in having our bus parked up for a full year doing nothing, doesn't do them any good....


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 13, 2010)

Before you sell why not try getting to Leek or Hayfield maybe a night out in good company will convince the missus its not all bad


----------



## AndyC (Feb 13, 2010)

You can have a free ad on my site www.motorhomemarket.co.uk if you want to give it a go. Just PM me.

Same goes for anyone on here, just ask.

AndyC


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 13, 2010)

m8 i'm sorry you and missus givin' in to scum! when ever i've sold owt i look at what i paid for said item and obv. what i'd like for it,then take look around at whats on offer.doubtful you'd get say a forecourt price for your van though! peeps would get warranty,poss finance etc from forecourt.have you got some internal piks and a@ price?  what reg is she?


----------



## 888dee (Feb 21, 2010)

AndyC said:


> You can have a free ad on my site www.motorhomemarket.co.uk if you want to give it a go. Just PM me.
> 
> Same goes for anyone on here, just ask.
> 
> AndyC



what a fantastic offer!

I'll be taking her for an mot this week, fingers crossed eh? lol


@n8rbos, there are a few internal pic's on the link in the 1st post, J reg, 

I've got a few things I want to do prior to putting it up for sale but they have had to be put off due to head gasket failure on my car, got to fix that 1st


----------



## JG992 (Feb 21, 2010)

Am sorry to hear of your negative experience... I could go on to say think of all the positive ones.... but my mum and dad had a similar experience and alas it put them off.... they are toying with the idea again tho a few years on.... so maybe you will return to motoring around after a break....  Good luck with the sale I hope you get a good price.... and have a some nice holidays after that....


----------



## runnach (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry but the barstewards want stringing !!!

They are probably that prevalent in committing crime they dont even recall screwing your van.

However the net result is the victim does and loses even more money having to sell what is a supposed recreational enjoyment.

For a variety of reasons the legal system has had its teeth well and truly extracted, and modern justice seems to extend as far as parking, and marginal speeding offences....... very very sad and I am honestly very saddened by your decision ( albeit I understand).

Good Luck 

Channa


----------



## 888dee (Feb 21, 2010)

this is probably a stupid question but I'm gonna ask it anyway...

there has been some water ingress at the back window which has caused a weakening of the back wall, or at least I think it has as there is flex in the back wall....

given the van's age (1991) do you think a well it's not perfect but good for it's age or should I make good which will involve tearing it back to the outer skin and will likely be clear repairs have been made?

My thought is just to shut up and get on with sorting the problem but?


----------



## barnybg (Feb 21, 2010)

*Repair or not ?*

Horses for courses,i would say,if your keeping it,then you could leasurely repair,but do you really want to do all that work,if your selling anyway ?depends on the asking price i suppose ?and what you expect to get for the vehicle as is or perfect or near as,most people expect some sort of repair work needed,as this reflects the price.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Feb 22, 2010)

AndyC said:


> You can have a free ad on my site www.motorhomemarket.co.uk if you want to give it a go. Just PM me.
> 
> Same goes for anyone on here, just ask.
> 
> AndyC



Hi Andy,

Sites still going strong, nice offer and I can recommend your site to all Wild Campers plus your other one for lots of info at UK Motorhomes - Motorhomes, motorcaravans and camper vans in the UK - information for all motorhome users

Peter


----------



## 888dee (Mar 27, 2010)

well mot obtained, taxed and cleaned inside, will make her bonny on the outside then get her advertised 

I had hoped to make get away during the easter hol's but mrs dee is really not keen, she's already spoken to her sister to see if we can stay there, really am quite sad as sorted out a few niggles inside this afternoon which has just reminded me how much I liked the old girl


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 27, 2010)

Could Mrs D be tempted for a few days away in an area of her choice using a camp site - where she could feel safe and secure on a bank holiday with lots of other families and couples around.  

I wouldn't normally advocate using campsites during such busy periods but if she's feeling nervy it might help rebuild her confidence.  One last shot before you place the advert.....


----------

